# p229 9mm for CCW?



## ldman

Anyone here carry the sig p229 9mm? I was looking at a two-tone 9mm the other day and "really" liked it a lot. Price was $829.00 included 2 clips. I can't seem to get my mind off the gun. I looked at quite a few 9mm guns. The P229 seemed to stand out amongst the rest. Am curious as to how they feel when carried vs a smaller 380 like the Bersa thunder.

Thanks

Dave


----------



## rjinga

I've had my SAS for over 6 months and I LOVE IT! Are there smaller, slimmer, lighter guns for carry purposes? Yes. Before the Sig, I had a Ruger LC9; it had a single-stack 7 round mag, and was so light I'd literally forget I was wearing it. However, while it wasn't bad, or hard, to shot, it wasn't really fun either (for me anyway). The P229 is so smooth, easy, and accurate. My last time at the range, I was double-tapping steel silhouettes at 25 yds strong-hand only, with my left arm in an immobilizer. It fits my hand really well, has a nice balance with a full mag, and I consider it "solid", not heavy. I've tried a few different holsters, and I've ended up carrying in a Atkins-style holster at 3:00 position. It covers easily under a light jacket or open shirt (in the photo, the shirt needs ironing, the gun isn't pushing it out). Oh, and if you don't know already, GET A GOOD GUN BELT. Better to have a great belt and an average holster than the other way around.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ldman

rjinga, Thanks for the reply and the pics and the advice. I want a gun that can be concealed and be able to target shoot. I really think this is the one for me. I'll be stopping by the store this week to give it another look and make my final decision. Sigs bring a heftier price than some of their rivals, but sometimes you get what you pay for too. 

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## rjinga

ldman said:


> ...sometimes you get what you pay for too.


I believe that is the case with the P229. After putting a few hundred rounds through it, I have complete confidence in this firearm.


----------



## chessail77

The Quality of Sig and their customer service make the cost worth the difference IMHO....


----------



## ldman

I Bought the Sig this week. 229 two tone 9mm, It came with 2 15 round Mags. I put 200 rounds through it the past 2 days(should have bought more target ammo).. The recoil on this gun is minimal and the accuracy is dead on. I mostly shot from 10yds. The gun is a joy to shoot. The sig night sights show up well in a dim room. I purchased a Blackhawk carbon fiber holster that was made for my specific model gun, it secures the gun well and is easy to use. I need a gun belt, thats for sure. The gun is fairly heavy and deserves a good belt, so I ordered one today along with ccw holster. The Sig p229 is a solid gun that is built like a tank. I'm very happy with my purchase and firmly believe this gun will always be a favorite of mine. They offer a calibre exchange kit for my gun... I can change over to a 40,45 or 357. The cost is $350 for the kit. I would like to know if anyone has any experience in the kits? 
The quality of the Sigs sets them apart from others. Once you handle them and shoot them, you then realize the difference. Great gun!

Thanks

Dave


----------



## rjinga

ldman said:


> .... Once you handle them and shoot them, you then realize the difference. Great gun!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Dave


Yeap!


----------



## rjinga

I got an Uncle Mike's size 15 IWB holster yesterday, and then had my local upholstery shop move the clip down 1/2" (better grip). At the 3:00 position, it is literally invisible under a light jacket, and virtually invisible under a sport coat, open or buttoned Hawaiian flowerdy shirt, and even a loose fitting T-shirt.


----------



## rjinga

Here's some photos. Sorry about the quality (harsh back-lighting in one, teenage boy's bathroom mirror in the other).







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ldman

Hi rjinga,
I ordered 2 of these holsters from optics planet. One for my Bersa 380 and one for my Sig. I got the Sig holster in today. It's an IWB holster. Is very comfortable and I like the slim design and the way it feels on my side when the gun is in it. Only problem is I'm unable to snap the strap when the gun is is the holster. Doesn't matter of it's on me or not, it won't snap. Here's a pic of the holster.



















Update on the strap. I worked the leather and stretched it some. I can get the snap to snap now. It's still hard to get it to snap... but I'm sure over time the leather will stretch even more making it easier. Great Holster that is VERY comfortable.


----------



## ohccw9

I just bought a smith&wesson m&p 9mm 2-tone kit from cabela's for $599.00 came with hardcase,3 clips with double clip holder,holster and speedloader,ear plugs and gun lock. UPC/SKU:03181-052


----------



## Miller319

Subscribing to this one. 

I recently bought a P229 myself and was considering these exact same questions. I'll probably end up with a holster that covers the grips. I can't imagine that E2 grips will feel great against bare skin all day.


----------



## ldman

Miller319 said:


> Subscribing to this one.
> 
> I recently bought a P229 myself and was considering these exact same questions. I'll probably end up with a holster that covers the grips. I can't imagine that E2 grips will feel great against bare skin all day.


The Galco Holster in the pic above will cover enough of the gun so that it doesn't dig into your side all day. Very comfortable. I have another holster that lets the gun dig into my side and it's going in the closet or ebay.


----------



## rjinga

I live in GA where you can sweat about 9 months out of the year, so I just plan on wearing a t-shirt, or something similar, underneath so the gun isn't against my skin.


----------



## ldman

rjinga said:


> I live in GA where you can sweat about 9 months out of the year, so I just plan on wearing a t-shirt, or something similar, underneath so the gun isn't against my skin.


great idea. I'm in Mississippi where the humidity is 100% almost all year.

I've been putting some rounds through my new Sig these past couple of weeks. Very hard to find ammo right now. Walmart has Nothing!!.. I did buy some 380 ammo from them and the guy asked me if I had purchased any other ammo from them that day??.. I guess they are only allowing 2 boxes a day per person to be purchased. 
I bought some from a local pawn shop for $22 a box of 50. That's to much for practice ammo. Every ammo site on the internet is OUT of ammo. I got lucky and purchased 4 boxes(200 rounds) of practice ammo @ $16 a box from the place I bought my gun. The guy beside me said he was surprised they let me buy 4 boxes because last week they were rationing out only 2 boxes per customer. I guess I'm going to have to check every place I drive by that sells ammo and try to get some whenever I can. 
It's bad when you can't hardly find ammo to practice shooting your new gun. So many people are buying up all they can, and it's causing a shortage I guess.

David


----------



## ldman

BTW,

I love my Sig so much. I want another one. Anyone have any suggestions as to which one I should get next? Only Sig!!! Thanks!!


----------



## ldman

Ok, I bought new grips. Black Aluminum Grips Old Style SigArms. Cost was $160!.. They are slightly narrower than my stock Hogue aluminum grips. My finger is more on the trigger and my grip does feel better to me. As far as my grip being the issue as to why I was shooting slightly right of target, that was not the problem. I purchased a sight adjustment tool and moved my rear sight slightly to the left. I'm no longer shooting right of my target. The sights were just a tad bit off for me. Here's a grouping of 20 rounds after sight adjustment. Much better! Distance 30ft 20 rounds Sig p229 9mm .... You can compare to other pics in this thread. I need to work on my grouping more. But I'm getting better with practice. Getting hard to find bullets right now. They are limiting us to 1 box per day. UGH!! I think I am going to start loading my own.










Ha, I posted this on the wrong thread.... needs to be on "range report thread.... I'll repost it there...


----------



## zeke4351

ldman said:


> BTW,
> 
> I love my Sig so much. I want another one. Anyone have any suggestions as to which one I should get next? Only Sig!!! Thanks!!


I am with you on wanting another Sig my friend. I have a P238, P250,P229 and I am really wanting to buy a P938. I love how the P238 shoots and feels and I just can't keep from thinking about how nice it would be to have basically the same gun in 9mm.


----------



## 745

I own and carry a P229 in the .40 S&W variety. I carry it during the colder season due to the caliber and the penetration factor of my chosen ammunition. It rides in a Safariland 5181 holster that I have modified from the original paddle into a belt loop model. Carried at 3:00, with two spare magazines carried at 8:00 to off-set the weight, it does make for a heavier load out but, I find that reassuring and have accepted the trade-off.

The P229 series are slightly bulky - face it, one could land an aircraft on the slide. However, dressing around the handgun can alleviate most of the printing factor if done carefully and consciously. 
Here's a few shots of "Praetorian" my P229 with the modified holster:


----------



## SteamboatWillie

My 229 TT with Wilderness Instructor belt and Comp-Tac paddle holster:


----------



## bigdiesel

Picked up my P229 SAS Gen2 Saturday. It was love at first sight. Mine is in 40S&W. Friday will be our first date. Wish me luck. I plan on using it for my CCW.


----------



## SigZagger

To answer your question, no I do not conceal carry my 229. For me, it's to heavy. Simple as that, no other reason. Being an 'old guy' I prefer something light on the waist. I did enjoy using the 229 in IDPA competitions.


----------



## SigP229R

_I have the 229 in the 40/357 configuration and I love it it's one of my daily carry weapons._


----------

